# Theme Help



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok guys I need some help. I am working on some themeing for a ROM and I suck at it  here's a few items I'm struggling with.

* What file changes the background color in apps. For instance in stock messaging I want a black background instead of white, where do I make this happen?
* How do you invert an app? I know there is a simple code switch within them but I can't find it for the life of me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not really good at this theming stuff, but I think a good person to talk to would be MBK on Droid Forums or another one of the Themers. I've used a few of their works and its amazing.

Sorry for not being able to offer any legit help :/


----------

